
Protect software freedom: Support net neutrality - ask2sk
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/take-action-for-net-neutrality
======
em3rgent0rdr
> "These changes will make building free software projects and communities
> harder, perhaps impossible."

How/Why?

~~~
xellisx
Say ISP A gets a stuffed burlap bag that has a '$' painted on it, with a note
going "You should make another plan that charges X amount for access to
Github, SourceForge and etc." from some big software company...

